# Photoshop erkennt Grafiktablett nicht (Medion 9310)



## Marius Heil (19. November 2005)

Hi,

ich hab mir mal über Ebay ein Grafiktablett von Medion ersteigert, es ist super zu benutzen, die Druckempfindliuchkeit und die Größe sind genau passend.
Seit ich meinen PC allerdings formatiert habe, erkennt Photoshop das Grafiktablett nicht mehr (PS CS2). Auf der alten Installation hatte ich auch schon Win XP mit PS. Das Grafiktablett geht einwandfrei, unter Testen kann ich auch die Druckempfindlichkeit benutzen. In Photoshop wird das Tablett offenbar nicht erkannt, wenn ich irgendeine Pinseleinstellung zb durch Zeichenstiftdruck steuern möchte kommt lediglich ein gelbes Warnschild mit Ausrufezeichen ohne weitere Informationen.
Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich da machen kann?


Marius


----------



## Dr Dau (20. November 2005)

Hallo!

Hmm, ich habe zwar noch nie ein Grafiktablett gehabt, aber ich denke Du brauchst dafür sicherlich ein Twain-Treiber.
Oder hast Du für XP evtl. ein höheres ServicePack als zuvor?
Braucht PS evtl. irgend ein Patch oder so?
Evtl. irgend welche Einstellungen?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Marius Heil (22. November 2005)

Hi,

tut mir leid, dass ich so spät antworte.
Die Treiber hab ich ja getestet, die zu installieren reicht, dann wird es von Windows usw erkannt. Ich hatte davon genau das gleiche HD Image auf dem Rechner wie jetzt, ich bin der Meinung, dass es damals mit PS CS2 ging, mit CS1 gings auf jeden Fall, nun gehts aber nicht mehr. Einstellungen sind kaum vorhanden, Photoshop müsste es ohne Probleme erkennen, die Treiber sind die selben wie damals, hab Photoshop und die Treiber alles schon neu installiert, hat nix gebracht.



Marius


----------



## Dr Dau (23. November 2005)

Hmm, sehr merkwürdig.
Für mich hört es sich so an, als wenn da irgendwas nicht zueinander kompatibel ist.

Die Windows Updates sind alle auf dem neusten Stand?
DirectX ist auch auf dem neusten Stand?
Chipsatz Treiber vom Board installiert?
Hast Du auch mal den Treiber ausprobiert, den es bei Medion zum runterladen gibt?

Mehr fällt mir auch nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Marius Heil (23. November 2005)

Hi,

Treiber für das Grafiktablett hab ich bereits alle durchgetestet, die es gibt.
Windows ist SP1, allerdings hatte ich noch nie SP 2 besessen, Updates sind auf dem neusten Stand. DirectX auch. Alles exakt so, wei es immer war.


Marius
----
Neeein, so ein Mist. Ich hab gerade bemerkt, dass es unter Photoshop CS 1 erkannt wird.
Hat Adobe wieder mal Mist gebaut.
Weiß jemand, was ich da machen könnte?
---
Soooo, erstmal vielen Dank. Für jeden, der das gleich e Problem mit der Pen Pressure oder Druckempfindlichkeit des Medion MD 9310 hat:
Ab Photoshp CS 2 hat Aobe mal wieder Mist gebaut und das Grafiktablett wird nicht mehr mit den alten Treibern unterstützt.
Ihr könnt euch jedoch die Treiber von:
http://www.trust.com/
herunterladen, einfach auf Treiber Downloads und bei der ProduktID 12052 eingeben.
Das ganze funktioniert für Usb UND Com (Rs232) Anschluss.


Marius


----------



## sirStokes (27. November 2005)

ich hab das gleiche Problem...
bei mir läuft das tablett aber weder in Photoshop 7 noch in CS2

hab das Wacom Intuos 3 A5

weißt du da um Rat?


----------



## Dr Dau (27. November 2005)

@Marius, naja, ob Adobe da misst gebaut hat, würde ich nicht unbedingt pauschal sagen.
Es könnte ja z.b. auch sein dass eine Sicherheitslücke oder so gefunden wurde (in PS oder dem Treiber).

@sirStokes, http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/downloads/treiber/index.asp (neuster Treiber ist vom letztem Monat).
Ansonsten, mehr Infos.


----------



## sirStokes (27. November 2005)

frag mich nicht warum aber es klappt.....
Ich weiß absolut nicht woran es liet.
Ich weiß nur das es jetzt klappt


----------

